# FREE DEMOS



## islander lightscaping (Aug 18, 2008)

If you are unsure how much landscape lighting can change the look of your home and landscape we can set up a lighting demo that will give you a good representation of an actual install. Architechtural and landscape lighting can provide the greatest visual impact along withadded safety and security. If you would like to schedule a free demo just let me know.

Thanks,


----------

